# Purpose of body spray? Deodorant?



## Lorea (Apr 22, 2006)

I was just wondering what the real purpose of body spray is for? Is it supposed to be used as a deodorant?

I've found that I'm pretty allergic to most anti-perspirants out there (even the so-called hypo-allergenic ones), so I'm trying to find a good alternative...

Thanks!


----------



## mac-whore (Apr 22, 2006)

No i don't think body spray can you be used as an anti-perspirant at all. Deodorant is more for preventing presperation and may have a scent to it as a bonus.. but, body spray is more like perfume.. they serve the same purpose.


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Apr 22, 2006)

I agree, a body spray is more equivalent to fragrance.

Have you tried the "deodorant crystal" types of deodorant? My mom's friend has sensitive skin and uses those and loves them. I don't remember any brand names off hand, but most drugstores sell them in the deodorant section (I've always seen them on the top shelf). I also had a friend who perspired above average and she had a procedure where they removed sweat glands from her underarms so now she doesn't have to use deodorant or anti-perspirant (ever). I've heard that the "smell" is caused by bacteria on the hair, so you may also look into laser hair removal. I'm doing it right now, and it's not painful.


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 22, 2006)

Deodorant simply prevents odors. Anti-perspirants prevent the actual sweating. So, a body spray will take care of odors, though they only last a few hours and need to reapplied which may become overpowering, but not perspiration.

You might try:

Tom's of Maine deodorant (all natural)

Crystal Deodorant (in purple containers all natural, made of minerals)

Dove also makes unscented deodorant for sensitive skin.


----------



## Lorea (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks girls! I'm actually currently using the crystal and am even undergoing laser hair removal on my underarms, legs and brazillian...so wow, we think along the same lines!

I used to be pretty confident that the crystal thing worked until one really really nervous day....and since then, I'm not entirely confident it will really deodorize/neutralize all smells. I don't really have BO most of the time...it's just those times when I'm nervous or anxious!

I think I'll see how the body spray works for me and see if it makes me itchy....I'll try the Tom's of Maine suggestion, thanks! Unfortunately, the Dove unscented for sensitive skin gives me rashes as well.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 23, 2006)

welcome to MuT, lorea!

looks like the girls answered your question  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> good luck!!


----------

